# The Hebrew Word "Nephesh"



## cih1355 (May 15, 2011)

I have heard that the Hebrew word "nephesh" means "soul." Is this correct? If so, what does it mean by "soul?" Is it referring to an immaterial substance?


----------



## Wayne (May 15, 2011)

Glosses for the word _nephesh_ include breath, respiration, life, soul, spirit, mind, living being, creature, a person, self.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 15, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Glosses for the word _nephesh_ include breath, respiration, life, soul, spirit, mind, living being, creature, a person, self.


 
Or even "darling" as in Psalm 22:20 in the KJV.

It seems to describe something very precious and personal, our very essence, perhaps.


----------

